
The mystery of the missing millionaire Ambrose Small - wormold
https://nationalpost.com/opinion/robert-fulford-the-mystery-of-the-missing-millionaire-continues-to-enthrall
======
sradman
The search for Ambrose Small was part of the plot of Michael Ondaatje’s novel
“In the Skin of a Lion". The main character Patrick is a “searcher” looking
for Small. Patrick’s daughter Hana and his close friend Caravaggio are main
characters in Ondaatje’s subsequent novel “The English Patient”.

